# Wie baut man Dirts???



## fastfoodmonster (19. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier im Forum, deshalb bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich hoffe es. 
Ich komme aus der Nähe von Kassel deswegen, bin ich hier.
Ich will mir im Garten (sehr groß) eine kleine 3-5er Dirtline bauen. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie. Ich habe mal gehört dass es dafür Programme fürn PC gibt, wenn ja welche? 
Oder hat jeman andere Tipps wich ich Dirts bauen kann die man auch springen kann?


Danke schoneinmal im Vorraus!!!!
 Brauche dringend Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Sven Smörebröd (20. Februar 2009)

y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastfoodmonster (20. Februar 2009)

Wie ich so nen Absprung oder ne Landung baue ist mir eig. klar. Wäre auch nicht das erster Mal, dass ich mir nen Kicker/Double baue. Bisher wars immer das Gefühl welches entschieden hat wo die Landung hinkommt. Nur mein Problem sind die Abstände von Absprung und Landung( Wie du vill. weißt sind Dirts sehr knapp bemessen und deswegen brauche ich vorher genaue Abstände).

Aber trotzdem Daneke!!!!!


----------



## KONA_pepe (20. Februar 2009)

Dann baus nach Gefühl und statt nem Double erst en Table. Halt ne Holzpalette oder sowas in der Mitte und dann teste was geht un was nicht. 

Kommt ja immer drauf an, wie ihr fahren könnt und was ihr euch zutraut. Einfach ne Faustformel gibts dafür nicht außer du geht in die Physik und schaust dir den "schiefen Wurf" an. Da haste dann ne Formel, mit der du alles berechnen kannst


----------



## Sven Smörebröd (20. Februar 2009)

y


----------



## fastfoodmonster (20. Februar 2009)

Jo dann werd ich dass mal ausprobiern. Ich werde wahrscheinlich erst in den Osterferien dazu kommen aber man kann sich ja nie früh genug informieren.
Und danke an Alle die mir geholfen haben!!!!

Gruß


----------



## LaiNico (20. Februar 2009)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Dann baus nach Gefühl und statt nem Double erst en Table. Halt ne Holzpalette oder sowas in der Mitte und dann teste was geht un was nicht.
> 
> Kommt ja immer drauf an, wie ihr fahren könnt und was ihr euch zutraut. Einfach ne Faustformel gibts dafür nicht außer du geht in die Physik und schaust dir den "schiefen Wurf" an. Da haste dann ne Formel, mit der du alles berechnen kannst



haben wir schon einmal probiert mit der physik. mit einfachen unterstufen berechnungen ist da allerdings nicht mal ne annäherung möglich. eher oberstufe + LK und große leidenschaft könnten da evtl. etwas sinnvolles bei herzaubern.
das einzige was wir herausgefunden haben war das ein radfahrer der über eine kante fährt und sich selbst nicht bewegt nach ca. 181m freiem fall einen kompletten salto gemacht hat. nur durch die eigenratotion der räder, bzw. dadurch das das eine sich früher frei drehen kann als das andere, hervorgerufen.
(btw. alles mithilfe eines oberstufen-lk-schülers + physiklehrer...)


----------



## MR-X (20. Februar 2009)

Ich komme direkt aus Kassel und hab schon einige Dirts gebaut ... Vielleicht kennst du die auch ( Hessenschanze Dirts und teilweise an der Dönche )  
Ich hab auch Erfahrungen mit Holzrampen , also wenn du Hilfe brauchst melde dich einfach mal bei mir ...
Entwürfe kannst du mit Google Sketchup einigermaßen annährend machen ... 






 Das zum beispiel hab ich mal spaßeshalber entworfen... 
Das wichtigste letzten endes ist eigentlich der Shape der Dirts ... Das ist abhängig vom Fahrkönnen und den Vorlieben der Fahrer bei 45 ° hast du eine relativ ausgewogene flugbahn was weite und höhe angeht ... Gehst du über 45 ° hinaus kickt der Sprung mehr in die Höhe als in die weite ... 
Die Abstände müssen so gewählt sein , dass man durch die abwechselnden zwischenräume immer wieder speed bekommt.
Fällt das Gelände ab , so kann man das niveau zwischen den sprüngen so varieieren , dass man immer etwas bergab fährt und so speed behält.


----------



## fastfoodmonster (20. Februar 2009)

Hi,
 also die Dirts an der Hssenschanze sind geil, die bin ich auch schon öfters gesprungen!!! 
Mein Anliegen ist, dass meine Oma nen morz Garten hat und ich da was bauen will. Das iss nur leider in der Nähe von Erfurt und ich glaube nicht das du da mitkommen willst   
Wie habt ihr die Dirts an der Hessenschanze eig. gebaut? Nur nach Gefühl wol kaum oder?? (Die müssen übrigens bald mal wieder ausgebessert werden.)
Naja jedenfalls bin ich grad dabei meine Oma dazu zu überreden...
Und wenn das klappen sollte, dann müsste ich schon ungefär wissen wie ich die Dirts bauen muss damit es auch klappt. Ich würde sie wenn überhaupt auf eine geraden Fläche ohne Gefälle bauen. Wie ich schon sagte , bei Dirts müssen die Abstände ja genau passen und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das ohne probieren hinbekommen soll.  
Es soll wahrscheinlich so etwas werden wie an der Hessenschanze also nichts wirklich gigantisches werden. Das Einzige was ich machen will ist, dass ich einen kleinen Drop als Start habe.
Ich kann das ja ma probieren so grob das optische auszugestalten.

Und danke für das Angebot (die Hilfe)!!!!!
Wenn du öfters Herkules/Hessenschanze/Dönche bist sehen wir uns ja vill. mal.  


Gruß


----------



## MR-X (21. Februar 2009)

Also das meißte ist da schon Gefühlsache mit den Abständen ... Mit nem bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand und Erfahrung bekommt man das schon hin ... 
Ist wieder gut zu hören " die müssten mal ausgebessert werden " ... Das ist Richtig nur ist das ziemlich viel arbeit und da oben gibts leider kaum Erde ! Ist immer mit recht großen Aufwand verbunden ... Aber wenn der Bodenfrost langsam weg ist wollen wir die Dinger mal wieder schön shapen ...


----------



## KONA_pepe (21. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihr einen Drop als Start habt, seid ihr schonma gut schnell...

Nehm dir das mit den 45° zu Herzen... bei dem Winkel fliegt man am weitesten und die Höhe bleibt akzeptabel. Wenn ihr eure Geschwindigkeit abschätzen könnt, dann kann man die Flugweite sehr genau ausrechnen. Zur Not eben Fahrradcomputer dranschrauben und so die Geschwindigkeit messen. z.B. 20km/h.. das durch 3,6 teilen und ihr habt 5,55 m/s.

Flugweite: 5,55 m/s² x sin (2x 45°)   das Ganze durch 9,81 teilen. Also 3,15m



Des was da rauskommt is die Flugweite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastfoodmonster (23. Februar 2009)

Jo alles klar,
werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. DANKE!!!!
Ich hab jetzt schoneinmal mit dem Drop angefangen...   
Und nochmal vielen dank für die Mühe!!!


Gruß


----------



## Sven Smörebröd (12. Februar 2013)

und was ist draus geworden ?


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Februar 2013)

ich denk eine antwort wird er dir nicht geben . . . er war zuletzt am 28.8.2010 im Forum aktiv.


----------

